
Take a Bill Gates-Style “Think Week” to Recharge Your Thinking (2010) - bfoks
https://lifehacker.com/take-a-bill-gates-style-think-week-to-recharge-your-t-5670380
======
qmmmur
This isn't magic because he's a billionaire. It's called a holiday and we've
known about it for some time.

